
Waymo to launch a self-driving truck pilot in Atlanta for Google data centers - kimsk112
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/09/waymo-to-launch-a-self-driving-truck-pilot-in-atlanta-for-google-data-centers.html
======
kyrra
I think any news story out there is just a rehash of Waymo's medium post[0]. I
believe this post was entirely in response to Uber's press coverage 3 days ago
around running trucks in Arizona[1].

[0] [https://medium.com/waymo/same-driver-different-vehicle-
bring...](https://medium.com/waymo/same-driver-different-vehicle-bringing-
waymo-self-driving-technology-to-trucks-e55824b55b8f)

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/6/17081626/uber-self-
driving...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/6/17081626/uber-self-driving-
trucks-delivering-cargo-arizona)

